
Hello, WWDC 16 - ingenieros
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2016/
======
iberinger
Link to stream for VLC et al.: [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/16faohbadfv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/16faohbadfvoihjbadfvljhbphjb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

